

Why is Chrome so important to Google? It's a 'locked-in user' - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/why-is-chrome-so-important-to-google-its-a-locked-in-user/47295

======
drivebyacct2
It takes 3 clicks to change my search provider to Bing. IE ships with Bing,
Ubuntu ships with partnered Google search, Verizon phones launch with Bing,
even on Google devices.

Anyone can change their search provider. What's impressive is that Chrome have
gained the market share that it has without having to ship on any systems.
(oops, except the Cr-48)

~~~
mitultiwari
Yeah, it's impressive how much marked share Chrome has gained. I wonder how
much is that because of Google's advertisement of Chrome if you using any
other browser to go to any Google product/webapp?

